#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιητικό δικόλωνου ανυψωτικού συνεργείου αυτοκινήτων

## LYTRASN

Καλημερα στην παρεα, μου ηρθε παιδες  για πρωτη φορα πελατης για πιστοποιηση του ανυψωτικου για το συνεργειο του, ξερει καποιος τι γινεται ? τι εκθεση χρειαζεται ?

----------

